# DoS-Legende



## Heiko (6 Januar 2006)

Beginnend mit dem letzten Dos haben wir beschlossen (siehe auch hier), den Angriffen analog zu den Wetterlagen Namen zu geben. Dann weiß jeder, welcher DoS in der Diskussion gerade gemeint ist.
Ob wir nun jedem DoS-Angriff einen Namen geben oder nur denen, von denen man im Betrieb was merkt, ist noch nicht entschieden. Stürme bekommen ja schließlich auch Namen, wenn keine Häuser einstürzen... 

Nungut:

*Arnold:* 22.12.2005 - 05.01.2006 (application attack und SYN-Flood)
_Namensgeber:_ Mod-Team

*Bine:* 11.01.2006, 13.25 h - 20.00 h (kleinere application attack und wirklich heftiger SYN-Flood
_Namensgeber:_ Katzenhai

*Charlotte*: 12.01.2006, 11.30 h - 17.45 h (application attack)
_Namensgeber:_ Teleton

*Daniel*: 06/07.12.2006(SYN-Flood/UDP-Flood/application attack)
_Namensgeber:_ Titanic-Leser


----------



## technofreak (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: DoS-Legende*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82203
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44841
Namensvorschläge per PN


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: DoS-Legende*

Danke an Titanic-Leser für die neueste Taufe!


----------

